# West Branch



## SteerBuxxCoffee (Apr 11, 2020)

My 10 yr old son caught his first Muskie on the dam wall last week. Looking to continue the “disease” in the coming weeks. What are the best baits to throw off the dam. He caught his on a silver Thunderstick. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Husky jerks work.


----------



## SteerBuxxCoffee (Apr 11, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Husky jerks work.


Thanks...any particular color


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Fire tiger, try’s marks tackle. He has a lot of musky baits


----------



## CarlfromOH (Apr 25, 2019)

SteerBuxxCoffee said:


> My 10 yr old son caught his first Muskie on the dam wall last week. Looking to continue the “disease” in the coming weeks. What are the best baits to throw off the dam. He caught his on a silver Thunderstick. Thank you all in advance!


SteerBuxxCoffee, how did you access the dam wall? And where is parking available?

Thank you!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The last I saw the lot it was still open to walk to the dam. Parking is off of wayland road at the resource center lot, walk up the road to the dam, wear good footwear those rocks are rough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteerBuxxCoffee (Apr 11, 2020)

We just parked in the front parking lot and walked down to the wall

parking lot off Wayland rd


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The one by the river and through the woods? Then UPHILL? Not me that hills a killer. I’ll take the road..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Alot of 40 inch musky in the branch. Alot!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not sure if he's talking fishing the river(discharge) below the dam, or the lake side of dam?


----------



## SteerBuxxCoffee (Apr 11, 2020)

We were on the dam wall. How is the fishing on the discharge side in the river for muskie


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve only fished the spillway a few times, but I hooked a muskie on a spinnerbait and threw it heading downstream. Heard of walleye caught over the years. Back in the 80s my brother IL caught a 9 # striper on thanksgiving. But it’s hit n miss on anything, it’s not worth my walk .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

snag said:


> I’ve only fished the spillway a few times, but I hooked a muskie on a spinnerbait and threw it heading downstream. Heard of walleye caught over the years. Back in the 80s my brother IL caught a 9 # striper on thanksgiving. But it’s hit n miss on anything, it’s not worth my walk .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Your BIL by chance Salzer ????


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Bulldawg said:


> Your BIL by chance Salzer ????


Yep. U know him or go to the store?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

snag said:


> Yep. U know him or go to the store?.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunatley I work with him at the store !


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Boy are you lucky oh what tell him I said hi, he takes a week to answer a text..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Those were the days. I caught a 23 lb striper there around 1990


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Back on 1/06/19 I was fishing the westbranch spillway at the bend back there with a simple jig and twister tail and hooked into something big...after a minute it had straightened hook and off it went...

Don.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That happened to me two days ago at Berlin twisted. Was fishing a jig and maggots from shore. My bobber went down and I set the hook. Had something BIG on for a few seconds. My bobber and jig let loose and sailed over my head. The jig hook was totally straight.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> That happened to me two days ago at Berlin twisted. Was fishing a jig and maggots from shore. My bobber went down and I set the hook. Had something BIG on for a few seconds. My bobber and jig let loose and sailed over my head. The jig hook was totally straight.


White Snapper!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Once upon a time, a state record striper was caught from below the dam in the discharge. I remember reading there was some "conjecture" abt it and it was rescinded(if memory serves me right!) We caught quite a few(stripers) in the reservoir near the dam in the early 90's. Great fight, good eaters(we released most of them!) Sorry the stocking was discontinued! Fished below the dam a couple times but all we got was some "exercise" walking in from the parking lot by the bridge/river! I wouldn't advise anyone to try fishing there(it stinks!)


----------



## Ed Pollock (Mar 21, 2016)

Quick question: everyone is talking about walking in to the dam, has anyone fished it by boat and if so, casting or trolling?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Plenty of guys with boats hit the dam, some troll and some cast the area . Not sure if they are in that area now , heard of some bays having some action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

